# Uber’s lockup expiration could ‘hobble the entire market’ even more than Beyond Meat, Jim Cramer warns



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/29/jim...ation-is-more-dangerous-than-beyond-meat.html
"If Uber keeps trading at $32, we're talking about $24 billion worth of stock," Cramer said. "I suspect many of the shareholders will want out because this unicorn's been a bust and t*hey don't want to lose more than they've already lost already."*

"Unlike Beyond Meat, the Uber expiration is big enough to ... hobble the entire market," the "Mad Money" host said.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/29/jim...ation-is-more-dangerous-than-beyond-meat.html
> "If Uber keeps trading at $32, we're talking about $24 billion worth of stock," Cramer said. "I suspect many of the shareholders will want out because this unicorn's been a bust and t*hey don't want to lose more than they've already lost already."*
> 
> "Unlike Beyond Meat, the Uber expiration is big enough to ... hobble the entire market," the "Mad Money" host said.


All that False Valuation DISAPPEARING !

WILL SOUND LIKE A GIANT TOILET FLUSHING !


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> All that False Valuation DISAPPEARING !
> 
> WILL SOUND LIKE A GIANT TOILET FLUSHING !


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I never thought about that before. I assumed it would take a beating but never thought it'd take anyone but Lyft with it.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> All that False Valuation DISAPPEARING !
> 
> WILL SOUND LIKE A GIANT TOILET FLUSHING !


Can I throw a blue cleaning tablet in that toilet ?


----------



## theinca (Mar 18, 2019)

If Uber suffer a 20% drop or more my NOV puts will be nicely in the money making me a very nice chunk of change. There was pretty big volume of puts today in Uber that expire in mid NOV.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/29/jim...ation-is-more-dangerous-than-beyond-meat.html
> "If Uber keeps trading at $32, we're talking about $24 billion worth of stock," Cramer said. "I suspect many of the shareholders will want out because this unicorn's been a bust and t*hey don't want to lose more than they've already lost already."*
> 
> "Unlike Beyond Meat, the Uber expiration is big enough to ... hobble the entire market," the "Mad Money" host said.


It is going to be a beautiful day to watch this company be defunded on November 6th. Anyone who keeps their money in while being allowed to take it out deserves to lose it all.



jocker12 said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/29/jim...ation-is-more-dangerous-than-beyond-meat.html
> "If Uber keeps trading at $32, we're talking about $24 billion worth of stock," Cramer said. "I suspect many of the shareholders will want out because this unicorn's been a bust and t*hey don't want to lose more than they've already lost already."*
> 
> "Unlike Beyond Meat, the Uber expiration is big enough to ... hobble the entire market," the "Mad Money" host said.


I have never shorted a stock before but I am thinking this has got to be a prime stock and prime time to do it.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

The only people who’ll feel the pain if the stock drops is the Morons who bought into these shysters BS. Lyft will not lose a penny, it’ll keep screwing drivers and passengers alike.


----------



## theinca (Mar 18, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> It is going to be a beautiful day to watch this company be defunded on November 6th. Anyone who keeps their money in while being allowed to take it out deserves to lose it all.
> 
> 
> I have never shorted a stock before but I am thinking this has got to be a prime stock and prime time to do it.


Puts are the safe way to short a stock as you are only out the premium.


----------



## theinca (Mar 18, 2019)

Down goes Frazier, down goes Frazier....
Uber dropped 6% So far this morning and we should have another leg down once the lookup expires.


----------



## Aneed Momoney (Apr 3, 2017)

theinca said:


> If Uber suffer a 20% drop or more my NOV puts will be nicely in the money making me a very nice chunk of change. There was pretty big volume of puts today in Uber that expire in mid NOV.
> View attachment 372324


I made mine for Dec. I don't see them recovering

If a stock goes down more then 10% one day, the next day it can't be shorted. So you can buy puts, then the day after the drop, buy calls, then buy puts again. Or use iron condor


----------



## theinca (Mar 18, 2019)

Aneed Momoney said:


> I made mine for Dec. I don't see them recovering
> 
> If a stock goes down more then 10% one day, the next day it can't be shorted. So you can buy puts, then the day after the drop, buy calls, then buy puts again. Or use iron condor


Iron condor is an interesting strategy especially now that most brokers are not charging trading fees.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> Cramer has less creds than @jocker12 pet fish


⚠"_Jim Cramer has a known history of market manipulation and potential fraud. In this public YouTube clip, Jim Cramer explains very honestly how he approaches manipulating the stock market to profit:" ?_


> _"I would create a level of activity beforehand that could drive the futures; it doesn't take much money. Similarly, or if I were long and I wanted to make things a bit rosy, I would go in and take a bunch of stocks and make sure that they are higher and maybe commit $5 million in capital and do it and I could affect it."_


https://www.nerdwallet.com/blog/investing/history-jim-cramer-thestreetcom-founder-mad-money-host/


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> ⚠"_Jim Cramer has a known history of market manipulation and potential fraud. In this public YouTube clip, Jim Cramer explains very honestly how he approaches manipulating the stock market to profit:" ?_
> 
> https://www.nerdwallet.com/blog/investing/history-jim-cramer-thestreetcom-founder-mad-money-host/


Sorry my friend, this post is not about Kramer, no matter how hard you try to deviate the discussion.
This is actually funny, because nobody here cares about Kramer in particular, but all the shareholders care about their stocks rapidly losing more and more value.

But hey, some new idiots still buying.... hahahaha
https://rivertonroll.com/news/2019/...-59000-in-uber-technologies-inc-nyseuber.html
... while some initial idiots are waking up.
https://mitchellmessenger.com/2019/...n-uber-technologies-inc-nyseuber-updated.html


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> Sorry my friend, this post is not about Kramer ?


 How Clever of U @jocker12 to include the known Fraudster, Cramer and his name IN THE TITLE. His reporting Has a history of self serving and Inaccuracies ✔

"Uber's lockup expiration could 'hobble the entire market' even more than Beyond Meat, *Jim Cramer *warns"

⚠Jim Cramer has a known history of market manipulation⚠ and potential fraud. In this public YouTube clip, Jim Cramer explains very honestly how he approaches manipulating the stock market to profit:
https://www.nerdwallet.com/blog/investing/history-jim-cramer-thestreetcom-founder-mad-money-host/
If You can't trust the journalist Why bother reading the lies ✔


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

I believe that what a lot of people are not realizing is that UBER will have burned through the entire IPO funds (8.1 billion dollars) when the earnings are announced next week. They did this in a period of less than 6 months.

I would expect a quarterly loss exceeding 2 billion.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> U professor to include the known Fraudster, Cramer and his name IN THE TITLE.


Again, you make me laugh. I want to give you a big hug - Cramer's name was added* by the MSNBC editorial team* that published that story on their website, not by me.

Please read *BEFORE* posting here











Bob Reynolds said:


> I believe that what a lot of people are not realizing is that UBER will have burned through the entire IPO funds (8.1 billion dollars) when the earnings are announced next week. They did this in a period of less than 6 months.
> 
> I would expect a quarterly loss exceeding 2 billion.


And they don't want to stop spending.
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/u...ying-spending-2019-10-31?mod=economy-politics


Cold Fusion said:


> If You can't trust the journalist Why bother reading the lies ✔


And I feel like this is important for you TO LEARN and avoid cheap fallacies - "Not every source is a perfect angel. Good journalists know this is true. But don't take my word for it. Read James Dygert's book on investigative reporting: Job is *not to determine source's motive* or fret over his imperfect rep,* but to check accuracy of the information provided*." from https://mindmatters.ai/2019...

See what you're doing here?
*The Genetic Fallacy*_ (also known as the *fallacy of origins* or *fallacy of virtue*) is a fallacy of irrelevance that is based solely on someone's or something's history, origin, or source rather than its current meaning or context. This overlooks any difference to be found in the present situation, typically transferring the positive or negative esteem from the earlier context. In other words, *a claim is ignored in favor of attacking its source.*_

_The fallacy therefore fails to assess the claim on its merit. The first criterion of a good argument is that the premises must have bearing on the truth or falsity of the claim in question. Genetic accounts of an issue may be true, and they may help illuminate the reasons why the issue has assumed its present form, but they are not conclusive in determining its merits._


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> And I feel like this is important TO LEARN......


⚠.......if U discredit the reporter, you discredit the Report ✔?

"_Jim Cramer's urgent message was to exit two stocks immediately -- Hewlett Packard (HPQ) and Best Buy (BBY). Fast forward six months and three days through May 23, 2013, and how did these two stocks do? Well, considering Hewlett Packard was up 115.62 percent, while Best Buy gained 124.64 percent in total return, you be the judge."
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/a-statistical-look-at-jim-cramers-skill-level/
https://www.nerdwallet.com/blog/investing/history-jim-cramer-thestreetcom-founder-mad-money-host/_


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Cold Fusion said:


> ⚠.......if U discredit the reporter, you discredit the Report ✔?
> 
> "_Jim Cramer's urgent message was to exit two stocks immediately -- Hewlett Packard (HPQ) and Best Buy (BBY). Fast forward six months and three days through May 23, 2013, and how did these two stocks do? Well, considering Hewlett Packard was up 115.62 percent, while Best Buy gained 124.64 percent in total return, you be the judge."
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/a-statistical-look-at-jim-cramers-skill-level/
> https://www.nerdwallet.com/blog/investing/history-jim-cramer-thestreetcom-founder-mad-money-host/_


I'm not a Cramer fan. But if you are trying to compare two stocks (HP and BBY) to Lyft and Uber stocks; it's just not the same thing at all.

In 2012 when Cramer made these calls he was right at that time. Each stock dropped lower. These were companies that had been successful in the past, but were in big trouble in 2012. There was a possibility that each of these companies would shut down as others in the spaces had done. BBY went down to $12.11 on 01/04/2013. HP when down to $6.21 on 12/28/2012.

Eventually BBY and HP turned their businesses around and did recover and their stocks also recovered. It could have just as easily gone the other way and the stocks would have been worthless.

On the other hand, Lyft and Uber have never made money. They don't pay their workers even the minimum wage in many instances, their insurance costs are skyrocketing, they refuse to comply with state and federal laws, rules and regulations and they don't have a legitimate go forward plan to profitability.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> if U discredit the reporter, you discredit the Report


Really? Who told you that? Jesus? Come here to give you another big hug to dissipate your confusion. Please drop this binary stereotypical primitive logic that makes you say: if black then can't swim, if blonde then dumb, if driver then inebriated, if wrong few times then always wrong....

again

"Not every source is a perfect angel. Good journalists know this is true. But don't take my word for it. Read James Dygert's book on investigative reporting: Job is *not to determine source's motive* or fret over his imperfect rep,* but to check accuracy of the information provided*." from https://mindmatters.ai/2019...

Even trolling could be complicated for trolls who evade logic that is displayed in front of their eyes.


----------



## theinca (Mar 18, 2019)

Booya!!!!!!


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> Really? Who told you that? Jesus?


?Son, I'll explain Life Lessons in terms you'll comprehend.
If an Entry Level Ground Transportation Provider can't drive,
anyone with any Horse Sense won't wanna ride with him. U follow @jocker12 ?

?Subsequently, when a TV Entertainer such as Cramer, who has been discredited as a Financial advisor, offers an opinion or report
you'd be best served to ignore and move along Little Doggie.?

Once Again:
⚠.......if U discredit the Entertainment reporter, you discredit the Report ✔?

"_Jim Cramer's urgent message was to exit two stocks immediately -- Hewlett Packard (HPQ) and Best Buy (BBY). Fast forward six months and three days through May 23, 2013, and how did these two stocks do? Well, considering Hewlett Packard was up 115.62 percent, while Best Buy gained 124.64 percent in total return, you be the judge."_
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/a-statistical-look-at-jim-cramers-skill-level/https://www.nerdwallet.com/blog/investing/history-jim-cramer-thestreetcom-founder-mad-money-host/
? REFERRING to a participant as a Troll is always the fallback
of those in Uncharted Deep Waters. Try the shallow end Son.? U follow @jocker12 ?


----------



## Aneed Momoney (Apr 3, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> ?Son, I'll explain Life Lessons in terms you'll comprehend.
> If an Entry Level Ground Transportation Provider can't drive,
> anyone with Horse Sense won't ride with him. U follow @jocker12 ?
> 
> ...


Do the opposite of whatever Kramer says


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> ?Son, I'll explain Life Lessons in terms you'll comprehend.
> If an Entry Level Ground Transportation Provider can't drive,
> anyone with any Horse Sense won't wanna ride with him. U follow @jocker12 ?
> 
> ...


Here is some help for you

*Fallacy* is - 1. a deceptive, misleading, or false notion, belief; 2. a misleading or unsound argument; 3. deceptive, misleading, or false nature; erroneousness; 4. Logic. any of various types of erroneous reasoning that render arguments logically unsound. - https://www.dictionary.com/browse/fallacy

*The Genetic Fallacy*_ (also known as the *fallacy of origins* or *fallacy of virtue*) is a fallacy of irrelevance that is based solely on someone's or something's history, origin, or source rather than its current meaning or context. This overlooks any difference to be found in the present situation, typically transferring the positive or negative esteem from the earlier context. In other words, *a claim is ignored in favor of attacking its source.*

The fallacy therefore fails to assess the claim on its merit. The first criterion of a good argument is that the premises must have bearing on the truth or falsity of the claim in question. Genetic accounts of an issue may be true, and they may help illuminate the reasons why the issue has assumed its present form, but they are not conclusive in determining its merits._ - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genetic_fallacy

*If you are not trolling*, can you explain why Uber corporate is "evil"?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> I can't explain why Uber corporate is "evil"


?Son, I'll explain Life Lessons in terms you'll comprehend.
If an Entry Level Ground Transportation Provider can't drive,
anyone with any Horse Sense won't wanna ride with him. U follow @jocker12 ?

?Subsequently, when a TV Entertainer such as Cramer, who has been discredited as a Financial advisor, offers an opinion or report
you'd be best served to ignore and move along Little Doggie.?

Once Again:
⚠.......if U discredit the Entertainment reporter, you discredit the Report ✔?

"_Jim Cramer's urgent message was to exit two stocks immediately -- Hewlett Packard (HPQ) and Best Buy (BBY). Fast forward six months and three days through May 23, 2013, and how did these two stocks do? Well, considering Hewlett Packard was up 115.62 percent, while Best Buy gained 124.64 percent in total return, you be the judge."

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/a-statistical-look-at-jim-cramers-skill-level/https://www.nerdwallet.com/blog/investing/history-jim-cramer-thestreetcom-founder-mad-money-host/_
?REFERRING to a participant as a Troll is always the fallback
of those in Uncharted Deep Waters. Try the shallow end Son.? U follow @jocker12

Entertainer and Clown Cramer displays 
his true vocation
SPAM✔


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> ?Son, I'll explain Life Lessons in terms you'll comprehend.
> If an Entry Level Ground Transportation Provider can't drive,
> anyone with any Horse Sense won't wanna ride with him. U follow @jocker12 ?
> 
> ...


The bigger the picture and the more emoticons your comment has, the more knowledge you display.... Hahahaha....

And *why is Uber corporate "evil"*? (because... your words.... "REFERRING to a participant as a Troll is always the fallback")


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> The bigger the picture The more I don't understand


?Son, I'll explain Life Lessons in terms you'll comprehend.
If an Entry Level Ground Transportation Provider can't drive,
anyone with any Horse Sense won't wanna ride with him. U follow @jocker12 ?

?Subsequently, when a TV Entertainer such as Cramer, who has been discredited as a Financial advisor, offers an opinion or report
you'd be best served to ignore and move along Little Doggie


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Bob Reynolds said:


> I believe that what a lot of people are not realizing is that UBER will have burned through the entire IPO funds (8.1 billion dollars) when the earnings are announced next week. They did this in a period of less than 6 months.
> 
> I would expect a quarterly loss exceeding 2 billion.


Got a link? It sounds impossible to burn through $8 Billion in six months.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> All that False Valuation DISAPPEARING !
> 
> WILL SOUND LIKE A GIANT TOILET FLUSHING !


I hope there's plenty of toilet paper! -o:


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> ?Son, I'll explain Life Lessons in terms you'll comprehend.
> If an Entry Level Ground Transportation Provider can't drive,
> anyone with any Horse Sense won't wanna ride with him. U follow @jocker12 ?
> 
> ...


Hmmmm.... less colorful noise and less obtrusive idiotic pictures in here?

I guess you got the message.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> I'm not a Cramer fan. But if you are trying to compare two stocks (HP and BBY) to Lyft and Uber stocks; it's just not the same thing at all.
> 
> In 2012 when Cramer made these calls he was right at that time. Each stock dropped lower. These were companies that had been successful in the past, but were in big trouble in 2012. There was a possibility that each of these companies would shut down as others in the spaces had done. BBY went down to $12.11 on 01/04/2013. HP when down to $6.21 on 12/28/2012.
> 
> ...


Uber Kittens will save the day!!! ?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

To be fair they have articles stating that Warren Buffet isn’t that good at picking stock either ? 

IMHO Cramer is a mixed bag of results. Sometimes he is spot on like he got an inside man or something.

Other times, cringe?, he’s instructing you to grab your ankles and take shallow breathes, there’s a surprise coming.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Cramer's net worth is no joke...only around $100,000,000. He's never claimed to be right all the time, but, obviously, he's been right quit a bit.
So what if he clowns around a bit.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> Hmmmm.... less colorful noise and less obtrusive idiotic pictures in here?
> 
> I guess you got the message.


Son, I never buy oats or spam for a dead horse.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> IMHO Cramer is a mixed bag of results.





Drivincrazy said:


> Cramer's net worth is no joke...


I am not a fan. Actually, before these laughable IPOs, I sincerely thought he was long out of the television. But this is not about "the messenger" (as some people want to derail the discussion using a fallacy without even knowing it).

This is about the message.

And

"It's important to note, however, that you can only use attacks against a source to show that the information _cannot be trusted_. You cannot use them to say that the information _is false_. For example, if someone presents you with "evidence" from a Natural News article, there is nothing wrong with saying, "Natural News is not a reliable source, therefore we should not trust that information." It would, however, be fallacious to say, "Natural News is not a reliable source, therefore that information is wrong" (technically that would be a special case of the fallacy fallacy). Even an extremely unreliable source may be right every once in a while. - https://thelogicofscience.com/2016/01/18/the-genetic-fallacy-when-is-it-okay-to-criticize-a-source/



Cold Fusion said:


> Son


Sorry, my friend.

I am neither Chinese, nor Korean.

Hahahaha....


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> Sorry, my friend.
> I am neither Chinese, nor Korean.


..........Of Course Not, I NEVER would of mistaken your posts as originating
from the Most Educated Group in America ??

You're an Entry Level third-party Transportation provider✔

*Why Asian Americans Are the Most Educated Group in America
https://blogs.voanews.com/all-about...icans-are-the-most-educated-group-in-america/*


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> ..........Of Course Not, I NEVER would of mistaken your posts as originating
> from the Most Educated Group in America ??
> 
> You're an Entry Level third-party Transportation provider✔
> ...


So you want to make a smart comment/statement using a blogpost with a sarcastic title as a source?

Why sarcastic? Because, if one READS the blog posts, learns how, and pay attention please - "These kinds of statistics have resulted in Asian-Americans being dubbed the "model minority". Lumping all Asian-Americans into one group *contributes to the stereotype that all Asian-Americans are highly educated.*"

Hahahaha....


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> READING is a Joke


Reading is Fundamental.
https://www.rif.org/


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> Reading is Fundamental.
> https://www.rif.org/


Every comment has a number in the right upper corner.

Could you be kind and specifically show my comment you're citing above?

And, as long as I've repeatedly asked you, in case you are not trolling, to explain why Uber corporate is "evil", and you repeatedly avoided to address the question, to agree about you trolling?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> to agree about you trolling?


"Trolling" the fallback accusation of the challenged
Sad ?. What's next? Shill ?

Try the shallow end @jocker12
Hold the rope tight ✔


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

There's a whole lot of esoteric discussion above, but I only want to address a single point...that of Uber being EVIL. What else can you call a company that advertises and promotes a 75/25% fare split, does exactly that for years...thousands of drivers make business decisions based on that...and then, as we know...Uber declares...we're just kidding...there are now two fares...the 75/25% split no longer applies. Uber will now take about 40-50-60% of the fare. Too bad...case resolved. That is EVIL.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Exactly EXACTLY this ^ ! Just remember that some of us were around when the split was 80/20 with no "booking fee/safe rides fee" or whatever they're calling it now.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Drivincrazy said:


> There's a whole lot of esoteric discussion above, but I only want to address a single point...that of Uber being EVIL. What else can you call a company that advertises and promotes a 75/25% fare split, does exactly that for years...thousands of drivers make business decisions based on that...and then, as we know...Uber declares...we're just kidding...there are now two fares...the 75/25% split no longer applies. Uber will now take about 40-50-60% of the fare. Too bad...case resolved. That is EVIL.


If u want to play "Independent business owner "
Be advised the Business terrain is constantly Shifting✔
NOTHING is 4Ever
Improvise
Adapt
and Overcome.
If not, you're history

Welcome to the Private Sector nonemployee world.

STOP treating Uber like an employer. They ain't ‼
STOP trying to turn the clock Back, You Can't ‼
If the deal goes sour,
pull on your Big Boy Pants and look ? elsewhere.

?the blame game is for 6th graders on the playground ✔


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

goneubering said:


> Got a link? It sounds impossible to burn through $8 Billion in six months.


There is no link because Uber will not announce this until next week.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kevin92009 said:


> Can I throw a blue cleaning tablet in that toilet ?


Im sure Uber is Laundering money.
Blue tablet or not .


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> All that False Valuation DISAPPEARING !
> 
> WILL SOUND LIKE A GIANT TOILET FLUSHING !


What an appropriate analogy.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> "Trolling" the fallback accusation of the challenged
> Sad ?. What's next? Shill ?
> 
> Try the shallow end @jocker12
> Hold the rope tight ✔


Hahahaha....

Nothing about the BS Uber corporate people and their deep stupidity?

Hahahaha....

Now flood the forum with "intelligent" emoticons.... Hahaha....



tohunt4me said:


> Im sure Uber is Laundering money.
> Blue tablet or not .


SoftBank and Saudi money.

Here you have the main three culprits waiting for Uber to become profitable -
Travis Kalanick,
Masayoshi San, and
Dara Khoshrowshahi


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> Hahahaha....
> 
> Nothing about the BS Uber corporate people and their deep stupidity?
> 
> ...


2 OF THE 3 KNEW UBER WOULD NOT BE PROFITABLE . . .


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> 2 OF THE 3 KNEW UBER WOULD NOT BE PROFITABLE . . .


Hollywood is working on a movie about the famous, troubling and disgusting Uber corporate sexual harassment scandal.

https://variety.com/2017/film/news/uber-sexual-harassment-movie-development-1202596577/
Here is the ending of it


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> Hollywood is working on a movie about the famous, troubling and disgusting Uber corporate sexual harassment scandal.
> 
> https://variety.com/2017/film/news/uber-sexual-harassment-movie-development-1202596577/
> Here is the ending of it


Time for ANOTHER ROUND OF CORPORATE LAYOFFS !!!


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

And time for another round of 'lower rates equals more money' ?


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

As much as I distrust Cramer's public advice, he just might be correct here.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Don't you love these fake preacher type Uber trolls admonishing us while trying to give cover to Uber?
F.O. ... D.H.


----------



## local215 (Nov 3, 2018)

Please everyone said the same thing about Facebook when their ipo came out 2012. They went all the way down to almost $16 a share at one point. Everyone was bashing them saying their stock was crap. Now they are trading at $193.62 a share. Damn I missed that boat. This forum discussion is ridiculous posters coming out the woodworks thinking they are stock analysts give me a break ?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Cramer has been caught contradicting himself on successive shows so many times it's not even funny. I'm sure there are vids on youtube about it.



local215 said:


> Please everyone said the same thing about Facebook when their ipo came out 2012. They went all the way down to almost $16 a share at one point. Everyone was bashing them saying their stock was crap. Now they are trading at $193.62 a share. Damn I missed that boat. This forum discussion is ridiculous posters coming out the woodworks thinking they are stock analysts give me a break ?


why are you trying to compare a company that makes money with a company that loses money ?


----------



## local215 (Nov 3, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Cramer has been caught contradicting himself on successive shows so many times it's not even funny. I'm sure there are vids on youtube about it.
> 
> 
> why are you trying to compare a company that makes money with a company that loses money ?


Why do you look at the present instead of the past. If you don't know what your talking about don't talk at all.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

local215 said:


> Why do you look at the present instead of the past. If you don't know what your talking about don't talk at all.


I am really trying to understand your point of view but It's impossible. You want to look at the past and make a comparison? Uber has NO past and NO present.

"In its fifth year of operation Facebook had achieved 25% profit margins; in Uber's fifth year its profit margins were negative 149%. Absolute Uber losses have continued to worsen with recent growth. Margins improved somewhat in 2016, but only because Uber unilaterally reduced driver compensation by $1 billion, leading to news reports of drivers sleeping in the cars in order to make ends meet. Uber never had any hope of profitability in a competitive market, even at its present scale." - https://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2017/06/can-uber-ever-deliver-part-ten-uber-death-watch-begins.html

From the same source - "Travis Kalanick's goal was to build Uber into a globally dominant urban transport company. Its $68 billion valuation reflects the hope that-once dominant-the ubiquity of the Uber platform and market power over passengers and suppliers would give it the kind of power Facebook and Amazon now enjoy. But those companies achieved quasi-monopoly power by inventing entirely new products that people hugely valued or by figuring out how to provide services massively more efficiently than any existing competitor could."

What past, instead of the present, would you like to look at?


----------



## Aneed Momoney (Apr 3, 2017)

local215 said:


> Please everyone said the same thing about Facebook when their ipo came out 2012. They went all the way down to almost $16 a share at one point. Everyone was bashing them saying their stock was crap. Now they are trading at $193.62 a share. Damn I missed that boat. This forum discussion is ridiculous posters coming out the woodworks thinking they are stock analysts give me a break ?


reported for utter bs.

If Uber goes to $5 id be long term bullish because someone competent would buy them. Grubhub is soon to be acquired just like FIT was this week.



uberdriverfornow said:


> Cramer has been caught contradicting himself on successive shows so many times it's not even funny. I'm sure there are vids on youtube about it.
> 
> 
> why are you trying to compare a company that makes money with a company that loses money ?


That guy doesn't know anything. He's just talking


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

jocker12 said:


> I am really trying to understand your point of view but It's impossible. You want to look at the past and make a comparison? Uber has NO past and NO present.
> 
> "In its fifth year of operation Facebook had achieved 25% profit margins; in Uber's fifth year its profit margins were negative 149%. Absolute Uber losses have continued to worsen with recent growth. Margins improved somewhat in 2016, but only because Uber unilaterally reduced driver compensation by $1 billion, leading to news reports of drivers sleeping in the cars in order to make ends meet. Uber never had any hope of profitability in a competitive market, even at its present scale." - https://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2017/06/can-uber-ever-deliver-part-ten-uber-death-watch-begins.html
> 
> ...


On top of what Jocker said, Lyft resorted to outright lying to investors recently by trying to deflect from the fact that they lost almost twice as much money as last years quarter by saying they will be "profitable" by 2021 to buy them some time, even though they are assuming "profitable" by not including numerous expenses in that "profitability" calculation.

Investors bit on it the first day, then caught on thereafter.


----------



## local215 (Nov 3, 2018)

Uber has only been public less then 6 months nothing else counts before that


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

local215 said:


> Uber has only been public less then 6 months nothing else counts before that


If you don't mind me asking - why not?


----------

